

Ask HN: What's the status of WebSockets? - peteforde

After WebSockets were sadly pulled from Firefox 4 and Chrome due to a security hole, I had hoped that a new version would follow quickly and restore faith. Yet it seems to have fallen from the news cycle? This strikes me as a problem, if you're keen on widespread sockets acceptance in browsers.<p>Is WebSockets DOA? What's the path forwards?
======
btmorex
They're being fixed. It'll probably take a while. Best bet right now is to
develop against <http://socket.io/>. I'm pretty sure that will be updated when
a secure websockets protocol is implemented. Also, for now, you can use a
fallback of flash sockets which in my testing perform nearly as well (all the
other fallbacks perform pretty poorly if you care about latency at all)

------
wmf
After a protracted debate, the security issues were fixed and the new version
is being implemented and tested now.

<http://tools.ietf.org/wg/hybi/>

